# Bootsvermietung Volkerak



## Pike Pirates (1. Dezember 2014)

Da ich bei keiner Quelle die ich bisher gefunden habe Informationen über einen möglichen Bootsverleih im Gebiet des Volkerak bekommen habe, nun die Frage hier in die Runde. Kennt jemand eine Adresse, Ansprechpartner, Jachthafen oder sonst etwas was auch nur Ansatzweise in die Richtung geht, dass man sich dort ein Motorboot mieten kann? Unterkünfte und Segelboote gibt es ja anscheinend wie Sand am Meer, jedoch keine einigermaßen günstig gelegenen Bootsverleihe für Motorboote. Wäre für jegliche Hilfe dankbar!!!


----------



## Speedy585 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Volkerak*

Habe mal einen befreundeten Holl. Guide gefragt, der meinte so gut wie unmöglich


----------



## hogarth (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Volkerak*

Wenn man bei Nautiquerentals ein Domizil mietet kann man ein Boot hinzu chartern , weitere Infos hier :
http://www.nautiquerentals.nl/de/nautique-rentals.htm


----------



## Pike Pirates (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Volkerak*

Ja da auf der Seite war ich auch schon nur liegen die alle nicht so sonderlich gut gelegen. Möchte mir möglichst Fahrzeit mit dem ersparen. Glaube, dass ich so ziemlich alles was im Netz geht durch habe und habe da eher auf persönliche Erfahrungen gesetzt. Aber nichtsdestotrotz danke!
Habe sogar schon Emails an die dort ansässigen Jachthäfen geschickt aber scheinbar haben die keinen Bock zu antworten.

Wobei jetzt muss ich meine Aussage ein wenig revidieren, denn scheinbar gibt es einen Wohnpark den ich übersehen habe der ganz gut liegt. Ich schaue nochmal nach und bedanke mich für dén erneuten Denkanstoß


----------



## hogarth (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bootsvermietung Volkerak*

Oude Tonge und auch Den Heen liegen ideal am Volkerak
Beide Destinationen sind mit Kanälen dem Gewässer verbunden und man kommt sogar von dort an lohneswerte Stellen in erträglicher Fahrzeit .
 Das ist so nebenbei eine sehr persönliche Erfahrung 
 Ich bin so 3-4 mal im Jahr dort und fast immer miete ich mich bei Nautiquerentals ein - allerdings mit eigenem Boot.


----------

